# Triangle is back!



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*WE Misssed You*

That is great. We have really missed Triangle and it has been too long for it not to be used. Also great to hear that a strong good group will be putting it to good use. Please plan on me being there and let me know what help you need. Did you also get to use the old Shop?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Triangle was one of the clubs around when we started Clinton County. They were truly a model, at least back then, of what a good 3D course was all about. They used to have some of the best shoots around. They also had some of the best guys in the sport at the time too in John Shafer and Frog (Ed Timney). I used to have a lot of fun at that shoot. They used to set a steep downhill shot from a ridge down into a creek, great shot. 

I also had a bow explode in my hands there. Of course it was the best bow at the time, a Revolution Triumph. That's probably dating me a little.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Triangle and Sugarcreek were my first two 3D shoots...glad to see 1 is back

Really do like the Sat. and Sunday format you guys have adopted the last few seasons also:smile:

My advice to the club is don't let Haas set any targets...well, maybe he can set the practice bales...lol

I'll see you and your boy out there this spring!


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gils4x4 said:


> That is great. We have really missed Triangle and it has been too long for it not to be used. Also great to hear that a strong good group will be putting it to good use. Please plan on me being there and let me know what help you need. Did you also get to use the old Shop?


As of right now we do not have access to the old archery shop but the situation could change.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

The june shoots are actually suppost to be in July. So its July 24th and 25th


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Good news!! The last time I shot there was with the grandfather of archery Don French. Thats probably dating me also. LOL


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*ha ha*



bow-legged said:


> Good news!! The last time I shot there was with the grandfather of archery Don French. Thats probably dating me also. LOL


That's funny right there!


----------



## beerNbones (Sep 7, 2005)

I've gotta check out this shoot. Me and my buddys used to fish there all the time when I was a kid. Had a lot of good times there


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

This is good news! Another place to shoot close to the house!


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats great!! Triangle was the first 3D shoot I ever went too back in 2001. I loved shooting there. The place has a lot history. I have heard the IBO originated from the club. Any truth to that?


Also here is a Fred Bear pic somebody posted on a different board. They said it was a 1983 IBO Triple crown at Triangle lake.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, from what I was told by Russ (former owner)the IBO was formed there at Triangle.The IBO web sight has 1984 on it, but Russ showed me a paper with the date of 1982. Ted Groth,think that`s his last name, was supposed to be the one with the idea of it all. Glad to see Triangle back on the schedule and wish we could get some of the other old clubs back too.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Triangle was my first shoot and my first national shoot. Now I have a part in bring it back. Don't get me wrong there are many having a part. Those of you that never have been there, just wait. This is some of the best land for a 3D shoot there is, it has everything. Creek bottoms, rolling hills, and big timber. Hope to see everyone.
Dave Lewis


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> Triangle was my first shoot and my first national shoot. Now I have a part in bring it back. Don't get me wrong there are many having a part. Those of you that never have been there, just wait. This is some of the best land for a 3D shoot there is, it has everything. Creek bottoms, rolling hills, and big timber. Hope to see everyone.
> Dave Lewis


I can't wait....Dave let me know if there is anything I can do to help out....with that being 5mins from home I can do just about anything that's needed.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I remember when we started Clinton County in 2002, Triangle was the club to beat. Back then the Dayton Council was: Us, Triangle, Sugar Creek, Hidden Valley, Bucks and Bowhunters, and Blackhoof. Nice to see at least Triangle back. It was also my first outdoor 3D shoot, Bill Perine (IBO Director for years and years) put me on them. Bill also said that Triangle was one of the original clubs, if not the original. I think Bill's brother (can't remember the connection actually) was the one that painted the first 2D targets for use in tournament action?

I remember one of the first times I shot there, we shot with a buddy named Stan Pratt. I don't think Stan shoots much anymore. I remember him getting on the course before we did on that sunday, so he got done before us too. When we walked off the course (last shot of the day was a buffalo along the lane) there was a note under the windshield wiper of our truck. It was Stan's scorecard. He shot a 260 something (no hunter class back then and no eleven's either) that he was proud of at the time. The note on the scorecard said, "And those are 260 'triangle' points!" The club had quite the reputation back then of being loooong.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

A 260 was a good score back then. All male classes shot from the same stake. Some shots would get out there to 60 yards. Triangle was knowed to set a long and tough shoot. We willn't be setting any 60 yard shots, we will be setting a National type shoot.
I would like to thank Clinton Co. for all of the kind words, and help.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, I'm no longer the Chairman at Clinton County now, but you can thank them too.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Only 2 days away. The shoot is this weekend and registration will be open til around noon. Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## hammock1069 (Mar 12, 2010)

*times for triangle 3-D shoot*

What time do the shoots start? and how many targets are there going to be?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I think it starts at 8am and there will be 30 targets. They are shooting both Saturday and Sunday. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> I think it starts at 8am and there will be 30 targets. They are shooting both Saturday and Sunday. :thumbs_up


That is correct. Thanks Matt


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well today sucked. Lots and lots of rain and mud. Word of advice for any who shoot tomorrow, bring the tallest rubber boots possible. The creeks are up a bit and there are a few creek crossings on the course.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

When will you take the last shooter??

I just wanted to give a thumbs:darkbeer: for a great course at Clinton county last Saturday!! Great set up guys!...keep it up!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Triangle Shoot*

Great Shoot guys. It really brought back some fond memories. I havent shot there for probably 15 years. Hope your next shoot weekend has better weather.
Ken


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Had a ton of fun in the rain! All the sissys that stayed home missed out on a great shoot.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Triangle this weekend! And hopefully we have a little better weather then last time lol


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Everyone needs to comes to this shoot it will be the shoot of the year (sorry Clinton Co)
Putting out the best Targets we have. Going for broke so to speak. This shoot will bring
Triangle back from the dust of the past. You will want to be there, for the one that made Triangle-Triangle. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Quick Question*

Is this a Saturday and Sunday shoot or only a Saturday shoot? According to 
3D Shoots, this is a Saturday only shoot. Please clarify.


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

*2 day*

Saturday and Sunday


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Wish I could be there this weekend. Hope you all get a great turnout. I know the first one was an awesome shoot.....and back home where the IBO started.


If any of you want to see the birthplace of the IBO this is it. :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

I wasn't sure I was going to be able to make it but I'm glad that I did. Fun shoot today guys! :darkbeer:

It was my favorite kind of course - one that I don't have to set. lol


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Good shoot! The "Gator shot" had AO written all over it! Tough shot!


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

Good shoot. Shot on Sunday. The only problem was that group of open shooters that held up everyone and they knew they were holding people up because at the targets along the edge of the field I watched them looking at all the groups stasked up behind them. I dont have a problem with people shooting slow and if you know you are slow you should atleast offer to let people shoot thru you.
Besides that I thought it was a good course


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

*Gator*



maineyotekiller said:


> Good shoot! The "Gator shot" had AO written all over it! Tough shot!


How did you guess.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Good shoot. Will scores be posted anywhere?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, they will. Has been a long weekend. We will get them soon.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

shotgunduck said:


> Good shoot. Shot on Sunday. The only problem was that group of open shooters that held up everyone
> 
> 
> I know some people that walked off the course because of this. I know everyone wants to make a good,or let`s say great, shot on every target but I just don`t understand why it takes so long to shoot a target. Then instead of stepping away from the stake to glass the shot it has to be done at the stake which takes more time and slows things down.BTW good shoot. Can`t wait for the next one.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I shoot open class and have found that when the distance is increased the yardage is harder to estimate, resulting in a methodical and disciplined approach to shooting. Faster groups are always offered the opportunity to shoot through, and most will do so. Glassing from the stake after the shot is a no-no and should never be done as it is considered poor ettiquite. I know some shooters don't offer a shoot through unless asked and others are afraid to ask. I shot later in the day in a group of three and let 2 different groups shoot through without hesitation. It was a quality shoot and I will return.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are the scores. Couldn't find everybodys scores or class. If u would like to make a correction go ahead and post it. Thanks to all that showed up


----------

